# So FreeBSD Recognizes The WiFi Card I Got From My Dead Lenovo   (:



## RedPhoenix (Mar 4, 2019)

I always wanted to use FreeBSD, but the lack of Wireless support (in my specific case) really kept me from doing it.      But I switched out my HP's Wireless Card and put the Lenovo one in!      This is the greatest day of my LIFE!!


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Mar 5, 2019)

trying to have wifi in a FreeBSD BeagleBone Black rev.c I bought at least 4 usb-wifi dongles


----------



## RedPhoenix (Mar 5, 2019)

Nicola Mingotti said:


> trying to have wifi in a FreeBSD BeagleBone Black rev.c I bought at least 4 usb-wifi dongles


Yeah, except now Windows doesn't recognize it.   XD


----------

